# Hopefully Coming For Chrissy



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just completed a buy on a Porta Elechron a bit like the one on Paul's site, waiting to see what will arrive from DE-land - it should be an interesting addition both as an electric and a German manufacturer. 

Hoping to post a piccie so you can ID what the movement is Paul, seller says it's running well and keeping good time. :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> Just completed a buy on a Porta Elechron a bit like the one on Paul's site, waiting to see what will arrive from DE-land - it should be an interesting addition both as an electric and a German manufacturer.
> 
> Hoping to post a piccie so you can ID what the movement is Paul, seller says it's running well and keeping good time. :yes:


well done mel I think I saw that one along with another one from the same seller I ask paul about it and he said it was quite a rare movement and difficult to get parts for


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, it arrived and I'm well pleased - it is the same (well looks it to me) as the one on Paul's excellent website. The case is a wee bit grubby, but nothing an hour or so in the ultrasonic won't cure :lol: It has a period expander bracelet which is actually right in character, so I think it might need double time to get the expander clean - and a toothbrushing followed by some WD40. You get the idea? :yes:

As an experiment - the seller sent me these (and sent the watch before payment was sent off - ace man, deffo must be a WIS of some kind ) try them and see if they work, note though, I can't figure out how to get them to work without them _*Downloading*_ onto your 'puter somewhere!

Check this out - *DOWNLOAD* uses Win Medie Player to view 7secs movie

And also this view - *DOWNLOAD* movement 11 secs movie WMP again


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

mel said:


> Well, it arrived and I'm well pleased - it is the same (well looks it to me) as the one on Paul's excellent website. The case is a wee bit grubby, but nothing an hour or so in the ultrasonic won't cure :lol: It has a period expander bracelet which is actually right in character, so I think it might need double time to get the expander clean - and a toothbrushing followed by some WD40. You get the idea? :yes:
> 
> As an experiment - the seller sent me these (and sent the watch before payment was sent off - ace man, deffo must be a WIS of some kind ) try them and see if they work, note though, I can't figure out how to get them to work without them _*Downloading*_ onto your 'puter somewhere!
> 
> ...


  Good stuff Mel


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice little clips


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks like a PUW 1001 Mel (1st picture below). The transistorized PUW 2002 looks similiar but has the extra electronics (2nd picture below)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

well done Mel, and thanks for sharing the clips. Very interesting


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice one that mel that will look a treat when you clean it up


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Really nice watch and totally understand the excitement waiting for it.


----------

